
Why QR codes are on the rise - jonbaer
https://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2017/11/economist-explains-0
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: It's not conclusively proven impossible they'll break from their
decade-long stagnation, therefore they're on the rise. This still applies:
[http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/](http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/)

